# How to update HTC Wildfire's Android?( from 2.1 to higher)



## Nipun (Jun 10, 2011)

My cousin purchased  new HTC Wildfire A3333. A very great phone IMO 

But here is his problem: He has android 2.1 on it. Is there any way to upgrade it to 2.2 or 2.3?? A stupid question from my side: "Do they charge for this 'upgrade'???"


----------



## arpitbang (Jun 10, 2011)

its easy go to setting and go for present details of ur cell and there it would be ur present version and there would be option for check if any update is available , so u can get a update there and its completely free except ur network provider will charge u .


----------

